# What are the best places to visit in Jakarta?



## freyjamanfrin (Feb 27, 2014)

My husband and I were thinking of Jakarta as our next destination. We have been searching information about the city prior to booking. I discovered through Westhill Consulting Travel & Tours that Singapore that the city was one of the must-tries. And I thought I could make use of some tips and advices from those who had first hand experiences. So my first concern is and mostly what I wanted to know is, what part of Jakarta is the best place to visit?


----------



## nicoalvesh (Feb 27, 2014)

National Museum was great. I went there with my friend, whom like museum sightseeing much, and as what she said that this place is amazing and I admit that as soon as I walk from each room there. It will be great if the governor puts all the old statue into a glass which is will be good for the maintenance. But overall the experience was great, try it. Sorry about my bad English.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 27, 2014)

I went to Jakarta many many years ago..............

It's wasn't all that impressive to me, but of course we were going out getting drunk as it was a liberty port................

I liked Singapore............Very clean and great place...........Hong Kong was great as well.............

Bangkok Thailand was great.........Saw the golden statues and temples.........Took a boat ride as they sell you stuff out of wood carved canoes.............


----------



## hamiltonwest (Feb 28, 2014)

nicoalvesh said:


> National Museum was great. I went there with my friend, whom like museum sightseeing much, and as what she said that this place is amazing and I admit that as soon as I walk from each room there. It will be great if the governor puts all the old statue into a glass which is will be good for the maintenance. But overall the experience was great, try it. Sorry about my bad English.



I agree, you must try the national museum, It is well maintained and not to be missed. The building itself was of Dutch architecture. Lots of artifacts from Hindu and Buddhist temple are showcased here. There were a lot of kids coming from all over the country to visit. Watch out for rip-off taxis there.


----------



## SmedlyButler (Feb 28, 2014)

For the flight to get the hell out of there.


----------



## charleycole (Mar 2, 2014)

I am not into museums, so not a place for me to be. But I appreciate some of the artifacts and amazing to the types of houses they built. I enjoyed it. So I believe that you will too. I agree about the rip-off taxis. Get your hotel concierge to tell you the approximate prices.


----------



## vurocolley (Mar 3, 2014)

If you are into golf then you must try Royale Jakarta, it is a beautiful golf course with international standard and excellent facilities. If you are in Jakarta, it's the best place to play golf. Really nice golf course in the middle of the city. I believe it's the best-maintained golf course in the area, with precision cut fairways and beautiful landscaping. The blue / black tees are long and difficult, especially with the super slippery greens. But, it's worth to play. It's one of my favorite courses in Jakarta. Highly recommended but bring lots of money.


----------



## vypersuomi (Mar 3, 2014)

vurocolley said:


> If you are into golf then you must try Royale Jakarta, it is a beautiful golf course with international standard and excellent facilities. If you are in Jakarta, it's the best place to play golf. Really nice golf course in the middle of the city. I believe it's the best-maintained golf course in the area, with precision cut fairways and beautiful landscaping. The blue / black tees are long and difficult, especially with the super slippery greens. But, it's worth to play. It's one of my favorite courses in Jakarta. Highly recommended but bring lots of money.



Yes, Royale Jakarta it is!!! It was designed as a championship golf course; this is not an easy course especially for my embarrassing handicap. But the contour, the challenging, the maintenance on the course is very good. The club house design is nice. They also have a very nice service. I agree it is expensive.


----------



## weranowicki (Mar 4, 2014)

If you will be travelling with kids then you must try Kidzania.  It is outstanding for kids 4 to 14, experience, activities, participation for kids to role play in real life adult roles, it&#8217;s an amazing concept. Everyone should take their kids to KIDZANIA, Jakarta is one of the first international KidZanai's but now they are in many places like Bangkok, KL, Seoul, Dubai, Osaka and about 15 others... Great family edutainment.


----------



## merliajtrottier (Mar 5, 2014)

This place is worth a visit. Go ahead and be spontaneous, it will be fun. Jakarta is a very nice place. I loved it. Stick to foreign areas at night.


----------



## forrestherve (Mar 5, 2014)

Are you the type who loves beautiful architecture? Then appreciate the European-style cathedral in the bustling city of Jakarta. It is interesting that Jakarta's only cathedral is located just right across the largest mosque in Indonesia. The cathedral dates back to the Dutch colonial era. The church is open 7 days a week for anyone who wish to visit. It's definitely a nice quiet place of worship.


----------



## Indofred (Mar 5, 2014)

Jakarta is a funny city as far as tourism is concerned.
There are places, kota tua and such but it's hardly exciting.
Most tourists end up in some crappy bar, getting chatted up by gold diggers and prostitutes.

For me, I like to see how a place ticks, so I wander around, finding how things work in the real world.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-global-topics/236791-page-47-and-a-strange-fruit.html


----------



## almondharry (Mar 6, 2014)

It was an awesome relic structure in the midst of Jakarta and in the vicinity of the 6th Biggest Mosque as well. Amazing structure inside out. Great place to visit. Just a warning though, be very cautious about scams.


----------



## Indofred (Mar 6, 2014)

almondharry said:


> It was an awesome relic structure in the midst of Jakarta and in the vicinity of the 6th Biggest Mosque as well. Amazing structure inside out. Great place to visit. Just a warning though, be very cautious about scams.



Jakarta has a wide range of very mixed religious buildings, ranging from very early mosques to Chinese Catholic churches that look like Buddhist temples.
In Purwokerto, central Java, there is a very interesting Chinese mosque.
As with the church, first look suggests a temple, but closer inspection sees Islamic influences.
As a note, the Dutch kicked all the Chinese out of Batavia, the ones they didn't murder, so the area close by, now known as Glodok, became the Chinatown.
The second president, Surharto, banned the Chinese language, Chinese names and pretty much everything else Chinese as part of his anti communist purge.
That pretty much destroyed outward signs of Chinese influence but that's returned since he was removed.
As with any banned culture, it didn't die, more was kept alive secretly.


----------



## Indofred (Mar 6, 2014)

Again, if you like history, there's loads of that kicking about but it is commonly hidden.
The old Dutch graveyard is inside a building, totally hidden from view until you enter.


----------



## damirpavla80 (Mar 6, 2014)

I am into art so for the greatest place to visit in Jakarta is the Art:1 art gallery. I love the architectural design of the building and the artwork inside is simply marvelous; add friendly and helpful staff and a cup of coffee on the roof area of the building, definitely a nice place for art lovers go.


----------



## Indofred (Mar 7, 2014)

I had no idea about the Art:1 art gallery.
Just goes to show, you learn something new every day.

I like art but not to the level where I would deliberately go to a gallery; I'm a philistine.

I have to be honest, Yogyakarta to Dieng (Wonosobo) presents more interest for most tourists.


----------



## Indofred (May 26, 2014)

Jakki45 said:


> I like to visit different places for an entertainment purpose and  see the  amusement parks,hills and mountains.Last time i have visited in Jakarta,Indonesia. Jakarta is the capital, and largest city of Indonesia. It is the most populous urban city in the world. There are many best places to visit in Jakarta. Taman Mini Indonesia is a park that has famous buildings which show the various culture of the Indonesia. The park  offer a sky car tour, IMAX theater, dance and culture.I have visted there many time last time i have been there in vacations.



It has one drawback - the food is rubbish.
The only half reasonable place is a chicken chain but that's expensive and the quality is questionable.
The military museum is rubbish, not worth the time it takes to walk around it.
The Yogyakarta aircraft museum is far better.

Take sandwiches and eat later.


----------



## yazi (May 31, 2014)

I depend to you that which type of place are you want and ideal for you, Jakarta is very busy city. Business city,if you like museum then lot of there which is tell us the history of Jakarta...


----------



## Juell (Jun 4, 2014)

Yeah Yazi! Jakarta is a city of contrasts. Home to millions of people from around the world, the city is a mixture of languages and cultures, poverty and wealth. The city boasts some of the best night-life in Asia and some of the worst traffic. Every year during the summer holidays I visited the Jakarta attractions with my family. We always prefer water parks, beaches, golf courses, and a SeaWorld to make our holidays memorable.


----------



## Indofred (Jun 4, 2014)

Try this

http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-global-topics/236791-page-47-and-a-strange-fruit.html


----------

